# Toll Roads-Chicago to Kalamazoo-How much?



## Malibu Sky (Jul 29, 2008)

I just looked up our route and it seems were will be going down some toll roads from Chicago to Kalamazoo.  I am totally unfamiliar with toll roads...being from Los Angeles, and I have no idea what this trip may cost.  Do I need a roll of quarters or do they take cash (bills).  Anyone have any idea how much this will cost me and what amount of cash will we need to take with us?


Thanks from a toll road neophyte....


----------



## Pit (Jul 29, 2008)

It depends where in Chicago you're starting from and which route you take. If you stay on I-94 there are no tolls. I-90 and I-294 are toll roads. The tolls are usually in the range of 50 cents to a buck-fifty. If you take the Skyway bridge (I-90 between downtown Chicago and Gary, IN), I think its $3 just to go over the bridge. The cash-lane toll booths are staffed and they make change. I usually choose my route through Chicago based on current traffic conditions.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 29, 2008)

Pit said:


> It depends where in Chicago you're starting from and which route you take. If you stay on I-94 there are no tolls. I-90 and I-294 are toll roads. The tolls are usually in the range of 50 cents to a buck-fifty. If you take the Skyway bridge (I-90 between downtown Chicago and Gary, IN), I think its $3 just to go over the bridge. The cash-lane toll booths are staffed and they make change. I usually choose my route through Chicago based on current traffic conditions.



Thanks for the reply.  I have a GPS and plan on following the directions it gives me from our current location (Glenview, IL) to Kalamazoo.  Would it be best to just avoid the toll roads, I can change the settings to avoid the toll roads? I am not really concerned about the cost but really more about the time..would you suggest I take I-94?  I was under the assumption that the toll roads were better reaods, is that not correct?

Thanks


----------



## Pit (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't think the toll roads are better. They're just alternate routes. If I were you, I'd just get on I-94 and follow it all the way. Your GPS will probably route you over the Skyway because it is shorter (but only by 5 miles). Shorter is not necessarily faster, as you can run into heavy traffic at anytime on any route (being from LA, I'm sure you can relate).

If you're up for a challenge, listen to the traffic report on WBBM (AM 780) while enroute, and choose your route accordingly. Fair warning, they rattle off the traffic report so fast that its relatively useless to anyone unfamiliar with the expressway names.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 29, 2008)

*Illinois Tollway .com*

*Start by visiting Illinois Tollway .com  *

Home Page 

Go to the left side (blue color) and select I-Pass 
Here you will learn all about the Illinois I-Pass 
All you need is some basic information and $50 ($10 
refundable deposit/$40 pre-paid tolls) to get started.

Next look at the (pink color) middle box
This section will tell you about traffic and construction 
Lane closures and Travel Tips.. 

On the right side  (green color) 
You will find information about tolls & rates
There are maps to help you plan your trip 


*Michigan *

The 2008 Michigan State and Local Map PDF online 

The newest edition of the State Transportation map is now available at locations across the state and online. Produced by MDOT and widely distributed free of charge through Travel Michigan Welcome Centers and MDOT offices, the new edition features the state's beautiful freshwater coastline.  Order your free Michigan State Map online..

michigan .gov/mdot/


Post 1200


----------



## JROBIN (Jul 30, 2008)

I recommend this site for Chicago Metro traffic:

http://www.gcmtravel.com/gcm/traveltimes.jsp

You can select the routes you are interested in and see a near-real time display of the traffic conditions.


----------



## svwoude (Jul 30, 2008)

We travel to Chicago several times every year, and 9 times out of ten, the toll road and Skyway is much faster! With much less traffic.

Steve


----------



## Malibu Sky (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the advise, I was listening to the traffic reports today while driving into Chicago, I had no idea where they were talking about....except we were sitting in traffic so one of the locations must have been ours!!

I think we will just head out on I-94....and see what happens....


and Marty, I received your e-mail...thanks so much!!


----------

